
Use security vetted NPM and Python packages - kjok
https://asciinema.org/a/FzKoD8hjTcg9r1ZPMRZY6Vt7c
======
kjok
They are from Georgia Tech
[https://twitter.com/codinghorror/status/1255975503057440768](https://twitter.com/codinghorror/status/1255975503057440768)

